# yellow new growth



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

new problem, new growth tips are yellow i have been fertilising with 5-2-6 once a week and theres been regular rain for the past week so i didnt water them for a few days to let them dry out a bit. ive looked through the stickies but all i can guess from them is nitrogen deficiency but it shouldnt be that with the nutes, am i wrong? any other possibilities?

best pics i could get
think they are about to go into flower soon if this makes any difference. 
any help appreciated, cheers.


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jul 24, 2011)

I would suggest checking out ODD's excellent deficiency thread, http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56563

Incorrect ph can cause N lockout and Fe (iron) deficiencies often cause yellowing new growth.
Peace Fella. W


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2011)

That looks like a PH issue to me. Nitrogen is a mobile element, a N deficiency would show up at the bottom of the plant rather than the top. Given that yu said it has rained a lot recently makes me think ph as rain can have a screwwed up ph sometimes (acid rain). Or possibly, if the rain also brought a cold spell, that may have shocked them a bit. Or it could be a bit of overwatering that caused it. definitely look at the nute def charts to see what affects the top of the plant


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2011)

> That looks like a PH issue to me. Nitrogen is a mobile element,



:aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2011)

The plant as a whole looks healthy, all plants get the odd leaf wither and die for no apparent reason, it could be anything from a simple wind snapping the leaf vein or an insect doing its thing.

Let the plant go a week to see if this kind of oddity spreads, if it spreads, you have an issue, if the leaf simply dies and goes crispy, take it off so no infection enters the plant.

At this early stage it could be nothing to worry about.

You say it has had rained for a week, have you ever collected a sample of rain and checked its PH?

What make/name is the feed you are giving?

eace:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The plant as a whole looks healthy, all plants get the odd leaf wither and die for no apparent reason, it could be anything from a simple wind snapping the leaf vein or an insect doing its thing.
> 
> Let the plant go a week to see if this kind of oddity spreads, if it spreads, you have an issue, if the leaf simply dies and goes crispy, take it off so no infection enters the plant.
> 
> ...



hi the make of the fert is goulding vegetable food with added magnesium and sea weed extract. it was the only thing i could find with npk ratios close to right that seemed ok for edible plants(thought it wouldnt be as harsh) could it be the magnesium? chart says lower leaves so just incase its a possibility too much or whatever. 


to everyone else thanks for the info i must get a ph meter only thing i could find easily was a soluble water test thing which said the soil was slightly alkaline. but only ballpark estimation at best im told. any idea which way the lockout would be? could i add vinegar/lemon juice as a part time solution if it seems itd be too alkaline?

any short term ghetto solutions for iron deficiency if it turns out to be that? rusty water i think i remember reading.

also i chucked a garlic clove in the pot a while ago as i heard it could keep away greenfly which im having a problem with(try anything anyway), i also heard the sulphur could be good for the plants. but thinking now could this be anything to do with it? 

the leaf and vein are both white/yellow and i can see a slight bit on some other leaves (can be seen in the background of the second pic. 

hoping its just been leeched by the rain and me not giving nutes for near a week to dry them out as they were overwatered.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 24, 2011)

Plants in pots outside get leached really quickly by heavy rain. With coco all the nutes are gone quite quickly and so you see defs immediately. Soil will buffer for a while but it will also waterlog and cause O2 def and that will result in leaf yellow and die off, so it's something to be considered. Cut off and dispose of the affected area(s).


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

also i have other plants not in pots but fed with identical ferts etc but they get more light and have their own pest problems but other than that the same and they have no signs of this as far as i can see.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2011)

I read a good "organic" pest deterant is to crush/chop up and boil a handfull of Habanero or Jalapeno peppers in 1ltr of water for a few minutes to release all the oils then strain into a spray bottle and shower the girls with it, and the chewy pests will go look for a drink of water to cool their mouths and not come back


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Plants in pots outside get leached really quickly by heavy rain. With coco all the nutes are gone quite quickly and so you see defs immediately. Soil will buffer for a while but it will also waterlog and cause O2 def and that will result in leaf yellow and die off, so it's something to be considered. Cut off and dispose of the affected area(s).


 

:aok:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I read a good "organic" pest deterant is to crush/chop up and boil a handfull of Habanero or Jalapeno peppers in 1ltr of water for a few minutes to release all the oils then strain into a spray bottle and shower the girls with it, and the chewy pests will go look for a drink of water to cool their mouths and not come back



yeh ive been doing something similar but also with garlic and some other things it keeps them away for the most part anyway.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 26, 2011)

could foliar feeding help bypass the possible ph problem for now?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> could foliar feeding help bypass the possible ph problem for now?



Simple answer is no, a PH issue is caused at root level, the only way around a PH problem is to remove the cause of the PH problem.

eace:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 28, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Simple answer is no, a PH issue is caused at root level, the only way around a PH problem is to remove the cause of the PH problem.
> 
> eace:



not to fix the issue, i was just wondering if that would be better short term rather than feeding into the medium which has the problem. seems ok now anyway not saying its fixed but snipped some leaves and all new growth now is green and healthy looking again. still must get a ph meter to start with anyway.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Soil will buffer for a while but it will also waterlog and cause O2 def and that will result in leaf yellow and die off.



I never have this problem.

eace:


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 28, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> could foliar feeding help bypass the possible ph problem for now?



It could.

Reread the sticky that was linked, especially the Fe (iron) deficiency and solution.

Wet


----------

